# vapor lock



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

do you guys have any tricks to prevent vapor lock in your saws mine both get it on warm days and i'm not one to take a break from the work just to let my saw rest. the way i see it the saws should be able to out work me. i use my saws hard the only time they aren't running is when they run out of gas or the cutting is done and its time to haul the wood away


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

im not sure, if its true vapor lock than maybe try some foil HVAC tape on the gas tank to reflect heat off of it, maybe some around the fuel lines to, im not really sure if that would work but its what i would try if i feel i was getting true vapor lock


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

Not sure about your saw, but does it have a vented cap? If so, make sure that’s clear. Then not sure about your saw but check the tank vent (if it has one) should be on the clutch side of the saw, a little white nipple. Again check to make sure that’s clear. 

You could also have a clogged or cracked impulse tube. 
How old is the saw? 

Last year I was having a problem with my Husqvarna 340, when it got warm it would stall out and could not get it restarted. Removing the gas cap would release the built up pressure and it would run fine again for a few minutes. What it ended up being was my carburetor was loose.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

it happens on both my 9 year old saw and the brand new one i have had the old one apart and not seen any vents at all but when i remove the gas cap i can see the fuel boiling if i let them rest for 5 or 10 minutes they work great for about 30 minutes and it starts all over again

on edit: i may try the foil tape thing i'll let you all know how it works


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

if u have enough room maybe dynamat will work i know it blocks all kinds of heat in hot rods, they have small cuts of it for the rice rockets to use to stop thier tag from rattleing, but its the same material used to block heat and noise on hot rods

2 for 1 SPECIAL 19100 DYNAMAT XTREME License Plate Kit - eBay (item 110462792448 end time Oct-22-10 16:05:48 PDT)


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

that may work better than foil tape i'll have to check one of these days to see if there is even room


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea it should be enough to do 2 tanks i would think

good luck


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe try fattining-up the air/fuel ratio. A lean condition will cause this also. If you ain't worried about voiding the warranty. Open that muffler up some too. This will require a "fatter" mixture. 

My little 136 husky used to get REAL hot, till I modified it. They (saw manufactors) are tryn to keep with the new emission standards for 2010. Catalytic converter type mufflers to help burn-up the un-burnd fuel, which results in an increased engine temps., which decreases engine life. Ain't being "GREEN" great?


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

What saws are you talking about? Some saws are not meant to be worked this hard and if they are heating up to the point of boiling the fuel, you will end up with more problems.

You may want to look in to getting a new saw sooner rather than later. Also if you’re working the saws that hard you may want to target your search on only “pro” saws. 

Both of my old homelite’s have the metal body’s and the saws get so hot that the fuel boils inside. Even though, they are vented through the cap and as long as the vent is clear there is no problems. Sometimes the cap spits and hisses just like the vent of a pressure cooker. My super EZ gets so hot that the saw body will burn you badly if you touch it.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

one is a poulan 14" that is less than 2 weeks old and the other is a craftsman 20" that is 9 years old, both have plastic bodies with integrated tanks i only have this problem when its hot outside if its mid 70's or less out then they will run all day long with no problems but anything warmer and they work hard for several hours and then need a break to cool off.

i would love to buy nothing but stihl saws but i can't afford them right now although i am looking into replacing the big saw within the next year and am going to save for a stihl


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

tractornut said:


> ...i would love to buy nothing but stihl saws but i can't afford them right now although i am looking into replacing the big saw within the next year and am going to save for a stihl


 If your budget is a little tight, check and compare to the Husqvarna. Most of the time you will see a nice price difference between the two. 

Then also, in you’re “best saw for the money” thread I brought up the Dolmar. Look for a Dolmar dealer close to you and really give them a look. You can save a lot more by going with them.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

well i just checked for a dolmar dealer and there are 3 not too far from me i think i'm going to be checking them out once it gets closer to tax time since i'll have extra money


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

man whats another $100 when your allready broke????


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

thats the problem i'm so broke right now i can't afford to pay attention


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

89yt12 said:


> man whats another $100 when your allready broke????


 that extra $100 is not going to get you anything better. when your broke you could use it for other stuff


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Dolmars also come dressed in Makita blue. I've heard good reviews on the 6400. Baileys has a smoking deal on them. At 64cc with the potential to grow to 84cc, that should be enough saw to handle about anything. That size is comparable to Stihls ms 360, 361 and the new 362. Huskys 365 is in that neighborhood also. The BIGGEST difference is the price.

Bailey's - MAKITA 64CC CHAINSAW WITH 20" BAR & CHAIN


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

That’s why I keep bringing up Dolmar/Makita. 
Husqvarna doesn’t make the 365 anymore, but that’s not to say you can’t find one for sale still. 
Dolmar makes a great saw. Quality and performance is about equal to both Husqvarna & Stihl. Biggest difference is the price.

Brand new the MS362 with a 20” bar chain is $680, the Makita from Bailey’s $475.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

aRBy said:


> That’s why I keep bringing up Dolmar/Makita.
> Husqvarna doesn’t make the 365 anymore, but that’s not to say you can’t find one for sale still.
> Dolmar makes a great saw. Quality and performance is about equal to both Husqvarna & Stihl. Biggest difference is the price.
> 
> Brand new the MS362 with a 20” bar chain is $680, the Makita from Bailey’s $475.


 What has taken place of the beloved husky 365's? I need to stop by my local husky dealer and look around.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

how did it work out for ya, or you still having issues


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

haven't had time to mess with them yet i have been extremely busy the last few weeks and finally had a break today


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

story of life, my camaro has been sittin in the garage under the car cover for 2 months because of a fuel pump


----------

